# Did you sell your GT-R privately or through a dealer?



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

I've always thought it was trickier selling a car over £15k or so privately as the majority of buyers require finance (£15k is the most you can normally raise via a personal loan) and/or part exchange.

But I've seen a few mention on here that they've sold privately, so I'd like to get a feel for what percentage were private and what percentage were to a dealer.

Any input as to which website/magazine any private sales sold from would be interesting too.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

David, my last few cars have all been sold privately & I've found Pistonheads to be the best place to advertise. These were an RS6, A8, 535d M Sport, M5 & RS4, so all well over £15k. That said, the M5 & RS4 were bought by dealers, but both were still private sales.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Ah, good point. As I am talking about from the seller's point of view, I would count your sale as sold to a dealer, not to a private individual.

Hopefully the poll makes that clear.


----------



## MILONATOR (Feb 4, 2011)

Privately via Pistonheads and more than £15k


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

Sold my GTR privately via Autotrader, was just about to add it to Pistonheads. As it happens the person who bought it had never even heard of P-heads. 
Have sold my last 7 (fairly high end) cars the same way, including a V8 Vantage, 911 turbo and other 911's. All above 50k.


----------



## MILONATOR (Feb 4, 2011)

Apols David...mine was a 911 not a GTR


----------



## peterpeter (Feb 24, 2008)

sold all my 911s privately
pretty straight forward and always got a far better price than a dealer exchange.
PH despite being full of cretins, is a good place to sell.


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Just out of interest how did you all safely conduct a sale for these big prices, it's the one thing that's put me off...fear of scammers and a car of two or three Burberry wearing gits turning up to look and request test drives.... My uncles brother inlaw was selling an impreza WRX here in Ireland about 6yrs ago and during the test drive as he stepped out to allow the guy to jump in to drive, as he did the guy jumper across from the passengers seat and tried to drive away, the owner who was at the back of the car at this stage ended up hanging from the rear spoiler at circa 80mph as the theif drove down the motorway...was tragically funny was all over the radio here when it happened he said when the guy finally stopped after a Garda persuit (numerous calls to radio stations from passers by) with the him still hanging on to the rear spoiler the bolts from the spoiler were just ready to give way!


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

sold my previous GTR on PH.


----------



## Varsity (Oct 24, 2009)

Mate of mine put his £45k RS4 B7 on an advert, guy came around, half way through the test drive, they stopped to swap over and Mike got battered and dragged down the road. Another mate, same type of car, had a knife put to his throat and now drives an A4TDi in fear that they'll come back to see what he bought next.

These may be single instances, but there's alot to be said for taking a couple of grand in a hit and staying safe.

I know where my choice is!


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Varsity said:


> Mate of mine put his £45k RS4 B7 on an advert, guy came around, half way through the test drive, they stopped to swap over and Mike got battered and dragged down the road. Another mate, same type of car, had a knife put to his throat and now drives an A4TDi in fear that they'll come back to see what he bought next.
> 
> These may be single instances, but there's alot to be said for taking a couple of grand in a hit and staying safe.
> 
> I know where my choice is!


you get shafted either way then.. lol


----------



## ANDY400R (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi David sold my Sept 09 Sat nav when one year old thru Pistonheads. Only lost £2k over what it cost me for a years ownership which is not bad for a car like the GTR
Buyer transfered a few hundred as a deposit and I delivered the car to Kent where after inspecting it the buyer transfered balance into my account and I waited around until checked in my account thru Iphone. Pretty seemless transaction apart from one thing, I was selling in readiness for 2011 and wasnt prepared for the £10k increase that was announced the very next day. Never seem to get my timing qiute right when it comes to cars.
Andy....


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

ANDY400R said:


> Hi David sold my Sept 09 Sat nav when one year old thru Pistonheads. Only lost £2k over what it cost me for a years ownership which is not bad for a car like the GTR
> Buyer transfered a few hundred as a deposit and I delivered the car to Kent where after inspecting it the buyer transfered balance into my account and I waited around until checked in my account thru Iphone. Pretty seemless transaction apart from one thing, I was selling in readiness for 2011 and wasnt prepared for the £10k increase that was announced the very next day. Never seem to get my timing qiute right when it comes to cars.
> Andy....


Doh! However I suspect you won't have to wait too long to get some sort of a deal on a 2011. If you'd ordered last year you would have saved 2.5% VAT and I think it only worked out at £7k more than a 2010...

Thanks for the replies guys, keep 'em coming. So it appears at the moment that MOST of you have succeeded in selling privately thus far. 
Did it take long? Did you get many enquiries?


----------



## ANDY400R (Mar 28, 2008)

Probally only about £7k on a 2010 but still £13K more than I paid originally and would of been £15k cost of change, like you said I will wait a while and see what discounts occur or maybe look for a pre-owned low mileage MY11 where someone else has taken the big hit of depreciation.


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> Doh! However I suspect you won't have to wait too long to get some sort of a deal on a 2011. If you'd ordered last year you would have saved 2.5% VAT and I think it only worked out at £7k more than a 2010...
> 
> Thanks for the replies guys, keep 'em coming. So it appears at the moment that MOST of you have succeeded in selling privately thus far.
> Did it take long? Did you get many enquiries?


At which point last year would you have saved 2.5% VAT on a 2011 model?


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

I was going to send you a pm regarding your 35GTR when you had it up for sale until the lovely people in the VRT office here in Ireland bursted my bubble of owning a 35gtr


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

Arcam said:


> At which point last year would you have saved 2.5% VAT on a 2011 model?


If you ordered before the end of October, for delivery before the end of March then Nissan supplied the car at the 'old' 17.5% vat rate. It saved £1.5k.


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

Naranja said:


> If you ordered before the end of October, for delivery before the end of March then Nissan supplied the car at the 'old' 17.5% vat rate. It saved £1.5k.


Ahh, thanks for that, I ordered mine in December for March 1st.


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

Naranja said:


> If you ordered before the end of October, for delivery before the end of March then Nissan supplied the car at the 'old' 17.5% vat rate. It saved £1.5k.


Indeed that was the small extra push that prompted me to shift.

If you think of the cost of change in the round though and you make the change at the right time (12 month point for me), you also need to discount the cost of a 12 month service and a years road tax from the total cost of change. Then the 2 year savings due to the revision of the service interval. All in it adds up to a worthwhile saving over the headline cost to change. That is without taking into account the value of a fresh set of tyres and an extra year of warranty.


----------



## neem (Apr 13, 2010)

David.Yu said:


> I've always thought it was trickier selling a car over £15k or so privately as the majority of buyers require finance (£15k is the most you can normally raise via a personal loan) and/or part exchange.
> 
> But I've seen a few mention on here that they've sold privately, so I'd like to get a feel for what percentage were private and what percentage were to a dealer.
> 
> ...


Hi david, thanx for taking me out in your car the other day when i came over to see it. Its def the colour i'll be going for. Shame you could not sell it, however i think put the cobb back on and it will be just as quick if not quicker than the my11 car!

Now back to the original post, i sold my evo last year through pistonheads for 17.5k and the guy paid via instant bank transfer. I phoned the bank to confirm payment had been made as well as checking via online banking. The bank said it was not reversible once the payment had been made into my account as the buyer has to pay for the service and the money can not be re-called. So this gave me some re-assurance.

Only in extreme circumstances can they re-call the funds (if the police is involved - maybe stolen funds etc.), but on the whole seems to be safe. I got copies of the buyers home address, passport and driving license before handing over the car.


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

Clearance of funds following a bank transfer depends upon the form of transfer made. Faster Payments (generally below £10k) and CHAPS payments (any amount but not necessarily instantaneous) cannot be recalled.

Any foreign payments e.g. SEPA/SWIFT transfers can potentially be recalled. Most scammers tend to credit via SWIFT rather than domestic same day payment mechanisms specifically so that they can force a recall of funds after you have handed over the keys.

I have always sold my cars privately in the past but I assumed it would be problematic to find a private buyer at a higher value and the additional amount I thought I might get from a private sale was not enough to justify the accompanying aggro I might get.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I bought mine from pistonheads - seemless transaction - via bankers drafts after an initial deposit transfer.

I sold it through a dealer on a sale or return basis and it went within a day of going on sale.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Adamantium said:


> I bought mine from pistonheads - seemless transaction - via bankers drafts after an initial deposit transfer.
> 
> I sold it through a dealer on a sale or return basis and it went within a day of going on sale.


When accepting a bankers draft it is highly advisable to pay it into your bank first before parting with the keys as there are so many stolen/forged ones around.

Which dealer did you SOR through? How much did they charge?


----------



## londongtr (Dec 8, 2009)

Sold from my post on here privately, payment via CHAPS - took 2 hours

The guy actually flew down from Newcastle to view the car, there's dedication for you!


----------

